
The leaky bucket of Indian food delivery startups - pm2016
http://factordaily.com/the-economics-of-food-delivery/
======
x1798DE
Bit OT but does this count as a garden path sentence? I originally parsed it
like:

\- "The leaky bucket of Indian food" \- a leaking bucket of Indian food

\- "The leaky bucket of Indian food delivery" \- a metaphorical leaky bucket
of delivering Indian food

\- "The leaky bucket of Indian food delivery startups" \- metaphorical leaky
bucket that is Indian startups delivering food.

I don't know that the second change in meaning counts as a garden path,
though, since while it did change the noun modified by "Indian" from "food" to
"startup", that was from context, not gramatical necessity.

------
surds
Mathematical analysis of the problem leads to the same conclusion as I would
have told if someone asked me about the food delivery business model in India.

The economic reason for possible failure can be stated in just a couple of
sentences - Labour is cheap in India, so most restaurants keep on-staff
delivery personnel. This makes it easy for them to ramp-up if needed and often
they have no need to contract with a third-party, food delivery service.

I see this model as a possibility here in the US, where labour is not cheap,
and not all restaurants deliver food themselves. And yes, I believe they can
work well. I used DoorDash several times when I resided in an area they
serviced. Whether these businesses flourish or not is an entirely different
matter, and growing competition in the field is definitely not making it easy.

~~~
mnkmnk
That is definitely not a good reason. Food delivery startups don't just
deliver food, they make it easy to order food. They have their own app, you
can pay through credit cards and mostly it just provides a better experience
ordering food. Even if restaurants hire their in house delivery team, they
will still need to get orders from somewhere. I have been ordering from
restaurants directly, and it is just not fun giving orders on a call to the
restaurant with your friends shouting what they want to order.

------
ArkyBeagle
Google "Central Market Butter Chicken Murgh Makhani".

I have multiple boxes of that brand in the freezer right now.

I would think that a decent substitute for delivery, although it'd nothing
like going to a restaurant. It's lower latency than ordering for delivery. If
you want hotter, add the appropriate ground pepper ( I use cayenne, which is
semi-shameful but good anyway).

------
contingencies
We are taking a different approach here in China (just applied to hax.co,
seeking additional co-investors) - see
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

